# Well, that was fun. Now what?



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, that was fun. Now what?





[is there an echo in here?]


----------



## newcreature (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't hear anyone....

HELLO!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 17, 2009)

Now what? Hmmmmm .... let's go through the neighborhood "Santa tipping" (similar to cow tipping, but done to plastic or inflatable Santas).
[video=youtube;e2PNECWXyUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2PNECWXyUI[/video]


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 17, 2009)

I like chocolate milk.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Michael (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya'll and your shameless post bumping. 

Here we go...


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2009)

Shameless? I'll have you know I'm quite red-faced just now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2009)

And, now for something completely different. . .


----------



## Andres (Dec 17, 2009)

May I get in on this too?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2009)

Who's your friend there, Andrew?

No, no, I'm talking about the blue smilie. Haven't seen him before.


----------



## Andres (Dec 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Who's your friend there, Andrew?
> 
> No, no, I'm talking about the blue smilie. Haven't seen him before.



he's just a chatty smilie. But do you know who my other friend is in the pic? 
Hint: he could be considered famous, but maybe that's just in Texas.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't that the so-called quarterback of the losing team in the championship game or am I just being prophetic?

That wasn`t fair but, in the words of my belt swinging father, o so many years ago, "Life isn't fair."


----------



## Andres (Dec 18, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Isn't that the so-called quarterback of the losing team in the championship game or am I just being prophetic?
> 
> That wasn`t fair but, in the words of my belt swinging father, o so many years ago, "Life isn't fair."



you're a false prophet my friend! And you're right life isn't fair. I've had to explain that to many a Nebraska fan the last few weeks. 

But I can take your jesting in stride. I mean what would I say to you a man from Wisconsin with the mighty Badger team who finished undefeated....oh wait.....

Actually, you'll probably tell me you're a 'Bama fan. How convenient...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

greatest thread ever. hands down!!!!!!!!!!

And not saying this just to post bump.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 18, 2009)

If this was a post bump thread, we would have proclaimed it as such.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> If this was a post bump thread, we would have proclaimed it as such.



It would have looked like this.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/post-bump-thread-56722/


----------



## Skyler (Dec 24, 2009)

This is not a bump. Really, it's not.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Some threads just won't die.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 25, 2009)

I was quite annoyed when I saw someone tipped a 6' inflatable Grinch. Bah humbug to that Santa lover.


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 25, 2009)

It's Christmas here in Mississippi and we are having a white er, umm, wet Christmas. Has anyone seen my rabbit? He goes "bump!"


----------



## Skyler (Dec 25, 2009)

It's Christmas here in Ohio and it's also a wet Christmas.

It was snowy and white on Christmas Eve; then, on Christmas morning, it rained. Now the snow is mostly gone.


----------

